# While you were posting/ New reply notification.



## longers (18 Jul 2010)

Can the forum do this? It might be useful, I think.


----------



## Shaun (18 Jul 2010)

No, sorry.


----------



## longers (18 Jul 2010)

Fairy nuff. Did I read that reducing the edit notice is on your list of things to do if there's no quick free edit function? No pressure at all, just asking like.


----------



## Shaun (18 Jul 2010)

Yes, I plan to reduce the size of the text as it's a bit too big at the mo.


----------

